

Show HN: MotionCAPTCHA – Stop Spam, Draw Shapes - techaddict009
http://www.josscrowcroft.com/projects/motioncaptcha-jquery-plugin/

======
nacs
Show HN for something that was made 3 years ago and hasn't been updated since?

[https://github.com/josscrowcroft/MotionCAPTCHA](https://github.com/josscrowcroft/MotionCAPTCHA)

